# PCD questions



## jacquescas (May 14, 2010)

I am going to be taking delivery of my M3 after doing an ED. I plan on putting about 1,000 miles on the car in Europe. Its about 1,000 miles home from the PC in SC. Can the Performance Center do the 1,200 mile service for me or do I have to go to an actual dealership?

Thanks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Follow this link for search results on this topic. Due to my limited time of being able to come in and answer questions, I'm trying to not continously cover topics already discussed in previous threads.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/search.php?searchid=12455328

In short, you'll need 1200 miles on the vehicle before it gets to us before they will perform the service. Make sure your CA notes this on your reservation form as it may also affect your re-delivery date. We will need to schedule it into our service department for the maintenance (ED vehicles don't typically have this factored into their re-delivery as they don't have to go through our shop for PDI).

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Jonathan... sorry for bringing it to your attention but I DID search and didn't find any answers.

Of course, for convenience sake if nothing else it does means I'm now wondering where I can cram in another 150 miles on my ED to push myself over that 1200 mile mark


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome... It shouldn't be too hard to find another good 150 mile stretch of road to enjoy in Europe


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If you can't put the miles on in Europe, either Atlanta or Knoxville would be aprox. 150 miles from the PC, you could hit one on the way home, You could easily get to one of these citys after your PCD, but you would likely have to get the service done the next morning. Depending on time-route taken this might work for you. N4S.


----------

